# Today is My Anniversary YAY :smthumbup:



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Today marks our two year anniversary we have been together four years all together. It has been a roller coaster ride to say the least. Not between us but other circumstances, health, family, a little of finances Baby Momma drama. And despite that we made it whew! I'm great full and happy I'm not perfect and I don't try to be but at least found someone who will put up with me.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Life...as long as you deal with it together you manage to survive. Happy anniversary and best wishes for all the coming years! It's funny...couple of other posters are celebrating their anniversaries today as well.Obviously a red-letter day for many.


----------



## Romeo Mike (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy anniversary! I wish you many more and much happiness to you both!


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Krismimo, we share an anniversary! Mine was on the 9th as well.


----------

